# Celebrating 10 Years of TBT



## Jeremy (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello TBTers!  December 20th marks our 10th birthday.  That's right, 43 days from now The Bell Tree will be a decade old!  Since this is a particularly special milestone, we will be celebrating over the next couple of months.

Today, November 7th, also has some significance, although it was never given a name until now.  From now on, November 7th will be known as The Bell Tree Founder's Day.  This was the day that I (Jeremy) started working on TBT in 2004.  The other staff members back then joined me in early December.  And on December 20th, the board was opened to the public, which is why we celebrate our birthday on that day.



*Celebrating 10 Years of ______*​
You've probably seen the banner: "Celebrating 10 Years of TBT", or maybe "Celebrating 10 Years of Community."  Most of us haven't been here for that long, but we've all gained something special from this forum.  So what are _you_ celebrating after 10 years of The Bell Tree?  Friendships?  AC villagers?  Collectibles?  Mayhem?  Post your celebrations in this thread and the best ones will be put in the banner!



*Dates*​
*November 7th: The Bell Tree Founder's Day*
November 7th celebrates the day that work on the forum began (based on Jeremy's join date).

*November 29th - December 30th: The Bell Tree Fair*
The Fair itself was created to celebrate TBT's birthday.  There will be many contests, events, and prizes during this period.  This year's Fair is even more important because it marks a decade since the site's launch in 2004.  The fair will start on November 29th, which was pushed back a week from the date announced in the last Bell Tree Direct.  This was done because the original date was a day after the launch of Smash Bros. for Wii U and it would also be starting in the middle of American Thanksgiving.  We also wanted to condense the period in which the Fair will take place.

*December 20th: The Bell Tree's Birthday*
During TBT Fair, we will be celebrating The Bell Tree's tenth birthday on December 20th.



*Happy Founder's Day*​
Today is the first observed Bell Tree's Founder's Day.  In celebration, the first 100 people who click the following link will earn 40 bells! http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=NOV7TH2004-2014


----------



## doveling (Nov 7, 2014)

first post hurray very excited


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2014)

yay I think this might be the first time I scored free bells

who are our founding fathers? are they still alive?


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay first time to experience the tbt fair~ excited for it!
oh and thanks for the free bells.


----------



## Kiikay (Nov 7, 2014)

Really excited for the fair c:


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay, Happy Founder's Day  I've only been here for about a year, but I've been involved in TBT a lot. Through this site, I've found all my dream villagers, only took a year or so 

I used to not be interested in collectibles, but I guess as I was on here, I was gifted my first collectible, which was the April birthstone that is under my avatar right now. That sparked my interest in collectibles. Now I'm posting in the Restocks thread for restock hype and I'm still wanting blue candy...

TBT is a great community, and I have definitely met a lot of friendly and generous users here. I guess that is what I'm celebrating here on TBT.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2014)

out of curiosity, do you guys change up the fair on a year-by-year basis, or is it kinda more or less of the same?

or something of a middle ground?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, also excited for the fair too ^o^


----------



## magsley (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations!!! I just recently joined this bustling and vibrant community. I haven't been a part of a forum since my huge NarutoFan days back in middle/high school. It really feels nostalgic interacting with a forum community filled with such kind, generous, and polite people. 10 more years!!


----------



## kasane (Nov 7, 2014)

10 years! That's really amazing.
I can't believe that it's almost been a year since I, myself, decided to join TBT. Met tons of nice people with generous hearts, and decided to do the same. Loving the users here <333


----------



## Truffle (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy ten years, Jeremy!


----------



## LyraVale (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay! Happy 10th and congrats to Jeremy and the awesome TBT staff!

I'll be celebrating all the events, fun, and interactions with other TBT members.


----------



## kassie (Nov 7, 2014)

Whoa TBT is older than some of it's members
Congratulations! I love being a part of this community.
Also very excited for the fair.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 7, 2014)

Woohoo for 10 years <3

We should have a pizza party! *more threads*


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats on 10 years!  Which is forever in cyber space.  .


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 7, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> yay I think this might be the first time I scored free bells
> 
> who are our founding fathers? are they still alive?



Me, Bulerias, TYOSHI90 (Flummoxer), Bastoise99, and some others.  Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 is usually considered one even though he came slightly later after he finally listened to me!  I think his late arrival is one of the reasons Bulerias became the #2 at the forum... but that was a long time ago so Idunno.  You might also include Zero_13 and Sporge27, although they weren't made mods until much later.  Some other prominent members from that time who didn't become staff include PKMNRULES!, Link1704, JJRamone2, CYNDAQUIL34, and GBMASTER1022.  A month or so later we also had Mino, Linkerator, ƒish, and Propaganda Man join (all but Propaganda Man were mods).  If you're wondering about Justin, he joined that summer.  Everyone during this time came from the NSider Forums, as explained in the last podcast episode.  See this for the member list by join date: http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=asc&sort=joindate&pp=30


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay! I'm so excited! Congrats on 10 years Jeremy!


----------



## Lohad (Nov 7, 2014)

Relatively newbie here but happy 10th anniversary!


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2014)

I may have just joined this year but it has been one of the best years my short term can remember, through the thick and thin people have been there to pick me up. This has really been a growing experience I and I want to thank you.
TBT Is Celebrating 10 Years of Hospitality, Acceptance, and Friendships  



Spoiler: And this is why Photoshop would be helpful... Curse you Paint!!


----------



## lizardon (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Founder's Day!
10 years! WOW..


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, ten years is quite an impressive feat to keep something like this running--especially by the looks of how much it has grown. I had no idea the site had already existed that long when I joined a couple months ago. Kudos to all of you.

I'm really looking forward to the fair. I've heard great things about it around the forums already, so it'll be pretty exciting to be a part of it this year--especially considering it's your 10th year anniversary.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats to TBT! Ten years!

I've made so many friends here over the past year, I just love it here. Long live TBT, hehe.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 7, 2014)

It all started with me typing in "selling julian" in the Twitter search bar 8 months ago.
That's when I first discovered TBT.
I am so glad I joined these forums. It started out as me ultimately joining to acquire my dreamies and make my virtual house look bangin but over the course of the last few months I started to branch out of the Animal Crossing side of the forum and make friendships online that I value immensely. I've been on many forums but this one feels right at home. I am happy to say I am apart of the TBT family. Happy 10 Years and many more to come!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Founder's Day

Thank you so much Jeremy for creating The Bell Tree Forums, this will be my first year experiencing the fair and I cannot wait


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 7, 2014)

*sings* It's~the-most-wonderful~time~of~the~year~~~

Look at all these dates and upcoming events! Is this gonna be a _very_ hearty two months or what?
Congrats on the amazing 10th year!!

Just joined in April, so this would be my first TBT Birthday. 
Also very excited about the Bell Tree Fair: from what I've read, it'd be a fantastic & memorable experience.

Thank you, and happy 10th Anniversary!


----------



## kasane (Nov 7, 2014)

And thanks for the Chocolate Cake restock <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> And thanks for the Chocolate Cake restock <3



Awww missed it ;3; saw this and got hyped XD


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 7, 2014)

I first joined because Thonky suggested it for Turnip prices. I have met some wonderful people here. Mr.Fox, Zora, Libra, Jlee and Sakura. Though we might not play ACNL anymore we can still connect and hangout with each other through the forums. Now recently due to the big wave of restock mayhem I have met more wonderful people, PandaNikita, LockFancy, Javocado, Kiikay, Ayaya, and hellaradcaitlin & Chibi Hoshi. Restock mayhem is over for now, but we all still chat and hangout. The Bell Tree forums isn't only a place just for Animal Crossing, but a place to start friendships and broaden horizons. 

Happy 10th Early Birthday TBT. Hope your preteen years treat you well~ Thanks Jeremy for creating an awesome site.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Founders Day TBT!! Playing AC was lonely, until Google directed me here last year, and my e-social life has been hectic ever since ;-) I've sat here laughing my a$$ off at my laptop screen many times whilst visiting TBT, and there aren't many things that get those kind of reactions from me!! Thanks for the fun times, and heres to many more! ^_^ ps. thanks for the tbt, mwahhh :x


----------



## Javocado (Nov 7, 2014)

Stina said:


> I first joined because Thonky suggested it for Turnip prices. I have met some wonderful people here. Mr.Fox, Zora, Jlee and Sakura. Though we might not play ACNL anymore we can still connect and hangout with each other through the forums. Now recently due to the big wave of restock mayhem I have met more wonderful people, PandaNikita, LockFancy, Javocada, Kiikay, Ayaya, and hellaradcaitlin & Chibi Hoshi. Restock mayhem is over for now, but we all still chat and hangout. The Bell Tree forums isn't only a place just for Animal Crossing, but a place to start friendships and broaden horizons.
> 
> Happy 10th Early Birthday TBT. Hope your preteen years treat you well~ Thanks Jeremy for creating an awesome site.



Way to butcher my name fam


----------



## Cariad (Nov 7, 2014)

10 years ?!?!?!!! Congrats Jeremy and happy founders day.

I joined the forums last fair because I wanted to be a part of it, but I had been lurking for about 4 months before that. The last fair was fantastic so I'm excited!


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats on 10 years Jer!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, I guess I should post why I joined the forum and etc. 

A friend recommend it to me after I was Animal Crossing New Leaf hyped. I'd been playing it for about 7 months, and after joined the forum I meet so many nice people that I quickly became friends with. Even thought some of those friends have moved on to other things, it doesn't take long till this forum bring new members and hopefully new friends haha. Friends like Call, Jav, Aya, Stina, KitsuneNikki, Gracelia, PandaNikita, LockFancy, Kiikay, Beth, Kiikay, Zulehan, Shiro, Vizionari, Yui Z, Selcouth, Cap, Skep, MC4pros, Nictendo and OH MY HOW DO I FIT EVERYONE I hope they never disappear from my sight and I cherish them along with this forum as this is how I came to know them... just because of a game of talking animals in the woods?! This forum brings people together, trading items, questions, collectible madness, events, Nintendo, Mafia or derp I love this forum completely and I hope it lives on for many years to come. It isn't just friends, or Animal Crossing, its a community of a freaking tree of bells! THANK THE FREAKING STAFF FOR THIS AMAZING FORUM!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 7, 2014)

^^What she said.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Founders Day


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Whoooo Happy 10th Anniversary for TBT!!

I had been lurking around as a guest for who knows how many months, may have been up to a year and was always wondering to myself if I should join. Would it be worth it? Will I make friends? I finally decided to give it a try in June of this year; I made my account and went immediately to the introductions thread, said hello to all the old and new and realized how wonderful people in this community are. Since then, I have made lots of great memorable friends, been able to expand into new things from other folks i.e. GFX that I learned some from WonderK and many other great achievements. I had my first Halloween here and whilst it was terrifying every countdown, I felt a thrill when I restocked my first Blue Candy. I am certainly looking forward to more events, more friends and more good times and would love to thank the TBT Admin and Mods, as this community is one of the best I have ever been a part of so, Thank You guys!

Once again, Happy Founders Day!<3


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating 10 Years of 100 000 Towns


There are 55,024 members, assuming just two games or towns for everyone (like 1 DS and 1 3DS town), that already makes over 100 000 towns on TBT!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2014)

Honestly, I forget what motivated me to join TBT. I joined this tamagotchi forum, got banned, then searched for animal crossing? I think this came up. I don't remember. But, I do remember, I spent way too much time on here, and everyone thought I was annoying. For good reason though, we cannot all be refined 10 years old like Justin. Then I left, and now I'm back! Hooray.


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2014)

December 8th will be 6 years of former model bidoof elegantly gracing the forum with his presence... now _that's_ something to celebrate - this is nothing in comparison...

i suggest you close this thread and make a new one in a month on Dec 8th for something worth celebrating ty


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy founders day, everyone! 

Wow, this website has been on a decade? I hope that TBT can live on for many more years! 

Thank you to all the *staff* of this absolutely _amazing_ website! It is truly wonderful!

Also, I didn't expect to still get 40 BTB when I clicked on the link! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations on ten years, Bell Tree! 
I was delving into the Animal Crossing tag on Tumblr one day and I saw someone discussing both ACC and TBT and how they liked TBT better. I was curious so I went to both sites, and found that I liked the appearance and layout of TBT more. After browsing the forums as a guest for a few minutes, I saw how helpful the site could be to my ACNL experience that I signed up! And here I am nearly three months later. I haven't been here for long but I've thoroughly enjoy my time here. I haven't used forums since I quit Gaia years ago heh.


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well, I guess I should post why I joined the forum and etc.
> 
> A friend recommend it to me after I was Animal Crossing New Leaf hyped. I'd been playing it for about 7 months, and after joined the forum I meet so many nice people that I quickly became friends with. Even thought some of those friends have moved on to other things, it doesn't take long till this forum bring new members and hopefully new friends haha. Friends like Call, Jav, Aya, Stina, KitsuneNikki, Gracelia, PandaNikita, LockFancy, Kiikay, Beth, Kiikay, Zulehan, Shiro, Vizionari, Yui Z, Selcouth, Cap, Skep, MC4pros, Nictendo and OH MY HOW DO I FIT EVERYONE I hope they never disappear from my sight and I cherish them along with this forum as this is how I came to know them... just because of a game of talking animals in the woods?! This forum brings people together, trading items, questions, collectible madness, events, Nintendo, Mafia or derp I love this forum completely and I hope it lives on for many years to come. It isn't just friends, or Animal Crossing, its a community of a freaking tree of bells! THANK THE FREAKING STAFF FOR THIS AMAZING FORUM!



looks like someone has just moved down the tiers on the friendship and is now on the satan list


----------



## Lassy (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, it's amazing to keep a forum for 10 years. The maximum amount of years I've done was 2.
Too much work.
Keep up with the good work!

I hope I'll be able to participate in the fair, I have several exams in the beginning of December >_<


----------



## mags (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations! 10 years is amazing!


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations on 10 years, that is something to be really proud of, and thank you for the free bells.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 7, 2014)

Jake. said:


> looks like someone has just moved down the tiers on the friendship and is now on the satan list


?????
I'm sorry I didn't put everyone, I said on the list. o.o???
If I did it would kinda be like spam.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations on 10 years of existence Jeremy, looking at the size of the community you have now that is quite the achievement. Even though I mostly lurk on the forums, the past 10 months I've been here have been great.


----------



## Flop (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy birthday, TBT!


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow 10 years is amazing , congratulations .

I first joined up because I was searching around for an AC forum and really liked the layout here. I'm so glad I did as this is one of the friendliest forums I've been a member of and ive met many lovely people here.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations! And to many more years!


----------



## nard (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy birthday Bell Tree Forums!



i missed the free bells though .n.


----------



## princesse (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow 10 years? That's awesome! . I never been to the fair before so I'm excited for what's there


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy 10th anniversary guys!


----------



## Lauren (Nov 7, 2014)

Flyffel said:


> Celebrating 10 Years of 100 000 Towns
> 
> 
> There are 55,024 members, assuming just two games or towns for everyone (like 1 DS and 1 3DS town), that already makes over 100 000 towns on TBT!



You forgot about the wii one, city folk.

Yay, woo TBT yeee. 10 years wooo


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy 10th Anniversary you guys! Keep up the amazing work at the forums! =D


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday!  Jeremy, you and the staff (all those along the way) have done am amazing job with building, growing, and maintaining this site.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 7, 2014)

I will be celebrating 10 years of absolute fun!

Everyday on here I have a blast connecting with other users 
and wifing with them!
Thanks Jeremy for making TBT such a wonderful community c:


----------



## West8991 (Nov 7, 2014)

I've only been here since May, but I have been relatively active in the community. In fact I have never been so active in a forum community in my life! TBT shocked me with how friendly the community is. I mean it's not completely super friendly, and nice all of the time but for the most part everyone on this forum is very supportive. I have praised TBT, and I have mentioned my problems with TBT. But at the end of the day I set aside my problems from the good, and end up with an amazing community. Even with it's flaws TBT still comes out on top of the internet in general as the friendliest place on the internet. TBT also has one of the best trading systems out there with the reputation system, which pretty much everyone has 100%. So I originally came here just to make a couple of trades, and ended up embedded into the community. Thanks for being so welcoming TBT! 10, no 20, no 40, no 100000 years longer to you!


----------



## Venn (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations!
We are celebrating 10 years of Happy Relationships. Whether that would be among members of the forums, or villagers in all your towns. There are a ton of friendships and relationships throughout the animal crossing community.


----------



## Witch (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations TBT forums! Not an easy task to maintain a forum for so many years.

That are much more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What I won on this board? Speaking English was zero before and now is near-zero, approaching the "robot level" 





 I've also won some disgust but* mostly* ... I gained a place to spend the hours and escape from real hard life... something that is not paid in these times. Thanks for that.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 7, 2014)

wooo congrats on 10 years TBT  :D

Can't wait until the fair omgomg


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 7, 2014)

Oooooooh! A fair! I've never been in a fair, will it be fun? 
Haha! Loving this place already!


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 7, 2014)

*Celebrating 10 Years of Friendship*​
The Bell Tree has a special meaning to everyone. What that meaning is, is different for everyone. To me, the care a lot of people have for each other. The fact that our members have each others backs...even when we don't realize they do. 

When I joined the Bell Tree, I was very timid and shy. I was afraid to post or voice my opinion out of fear that someone would say something back to me. Why did I join a forum if I was afraid to talk to people? Well, let me tell you a personal story. 

Back then we had maybe 50 active people (can you even imagine that!?). New posts were a rare treat. What a lot of people don't know is that the Bell Tree was my only outlet. I was asked repeatedly by my ex to quit the site. He had a very big problem with me making friends and always made me feel guilty for doing so. I had not a single friend since High School. Now, a little jealousy is alright but to take it to that extent was not and I paid the price for allowing him to take control of my life. 

When I found the Bell Tree, I thought it would be the perfect place to talk about video games which is a huge passion of mine. I thought my ex would be alright with it because it was a small community and I would be able to tell him who each person was and what they were like. Jeremy for instance, was the ruthless admin who hated contact with members. Rover, Tide, and MD were all my very first friends (who have since left the Bell Tree, or rarely show up). I was happy to start talking to people and making connections. I finally began to ease up and talk a little more. I began to get a little more relaxed and even started RPing with Rover and a lot of other friends. Jake, who also messed around in the RP, ended up making me a signature of Ninetails and it was my first signature! Even though it may not have been very fancy, I was really proud of it! I had made another friend!

One day, I decided to join the IRC. For any new member, this is a very scary moment. You don't know who these people really are and you want to be able to join in on the conversation. About 5 people were in there at the time when disaster struck. My toaster caught on fire. How, I have no idea. But that is one of my first IRC memories and people thought it was funny (I threw it in the sink by the way, I was kind of just baffled). I would join IRC a little more often after this. 
~~~~
Now let's fast forward to a few months ago and why TBT still continues to impress me. The friendships I had made over the few years I had been here were a lot stronger than I ever realized. I was going through a very hard time. I had finally got the courage to leave my ex and free myself. Yet after I left, I was scared. I had never done anything that took this much courage and I began to feel weak and alone. What did I have after I was gone? Did I really have any friends? The answer is yes. Two very special people to me sat beside of me when I was down and confused and feeling a mix of emotions. They talked to me. They were concerned about me. They helped me out of my disillusioned nightmare. You know these people as ZR388 and Prof Gallows. 

I have worked with these two for a little over a year. I have known them a longer but it really struck me that they cared enough to talk to me. I hadn't had anyone care like that before. It made me realize that the friendships you forge online are just as strong as those you forge offline. It made me learn to appreciate people more and see that people do care. 

Every one of us has friends that care. Before you think you're alone, take a look at what you have. Whether your friends are online or offline, whether they are near or far, someone out there cares for you. And if you met them through the Bell Tree, well, that just gives this place a little more meaning. <3


----------



## Lauren (Nov 7, 2014)

Kaiaa, with your amazing legs, you just made me smile with that passage.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm so glad that I joined before the 10th anniversary.


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 7, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Kaiaa, with your amazing legs, you just made me smile with that passage.



Ditto. That was really nice, filing my wizard hat up with warm-fuzzies.

and congratulations Jeremy on the 10 year milestone!


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 7, 2014)

TBT FAIR ;o; and omg


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay, us!

I can't really celebrate anything TBT cause although I've been on longer than most of y'all, my heart will always belong to the Animal Crossing Community.

Yay, y'all!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2014)

good on you Kaiaa for leaving him

nobody should ever have their personal life and friends controlled by someone else, and it's nice that you finally realized that you were 2good4him and decided to act on that knowledge


----------



## lazuli (Nov 7, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> December 20th marks our 10th birthday.



hhhaHA AHhAH AHAHHAh THATS MY BIRTHDAY

IM FIVE YEARS OLDER THAN A FORUM WHAT TO HECK
that is terrifying
but cool
i guess

unsure if i got bells lmao PROBABLY NOT.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats on 10 years Jeremy!!! I really wish I had known about this site 10 years ago since I've been an ac'er since 2003  I luv this forum. I have met so many super special, kind and generous people on here. With the exception of stitches, I got all of my and my kids dreamies on here. Not to mention so much of my catalog and villager pics. Though all of that has helped me out and means so much to me, it doesn't compare to just reading around and seeing others obtain their most sought out AC things, and the stories, and games and banter. Everything. This forum is the best I've seen for this game. I am very proud to be a member. So many memories. Lol , last year searching like a crazy person for Easter eggs. Playing in the woods. (3 times now!) starting a cycle thread with 4 other fabulous ladies ( though it died after 6 months or so). Valentines roses. The summer contest. So many fun things I've enjoyed here. Thx guys for giving us such a fabulous place to go to talk about my fav set of games of all time!!!


----------



## kwark (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations with the forum's 10 year anniversary!

I didn't know this forum was up for this long. 

I really like this forum. The people here are so nice and helpful. It is my go-to Animal Crossing website.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Founder's Day! Proud to have been part of this forum for almost 5 years now!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow Kaiaa. That is an amazing story! I applaud your courage! Not only for leaving the controlling ex but for sharing with all of us. I don't have a lot of real friends where I live ( I moved here when I married my hubby) so most of my friends are back in my hometown. This forum is my only outlet since I don't really hang out with people from my job. I have met so many special people on here that I truly consider as friends though. Yookey, willow, sean, pengu, Mia, Auga, Tardis, lady scion, twi, Leah, just to name a few. (Sorry, shortened everyone's names, lol). These people have truly been a blessing to me and I adore them all. I know I'm forgetting some so please forgive me.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Nov 7, 2014)

Hail Belltree forums \o/

I've been here since 2013, but I lost the password to my account as well as my e-Mail had expired, so I made a new account when I re-found this site.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday TBT!  I haven't been on the forum for too long, but I was glad to participate in last year's fair.

I'm looking forward to this year's fair a lot, thanks to the mods for hosting it.


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations on 10 years!


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 7, 2014)

Had I know about this site since it started 10 years ago, I would've been here since day 1. Animal Crossing and I go back all the way to day 1. The site is incredible. I've learned many new things and met many amazing people. The future of this site is very bright. It only will get more popular as time goes on. I congratulate Jeremy and everyone else for 10 years and many more to come!


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 7, 2014)

I would have been four of I joined here in 2005


----------



## Kurato (Nov 7, 2014)

I am happy to be around for the tenth anniversary of the forums, as a new member (Joined yesterday) I have not seen much yet but I hope that I can have a lot of fun and meet many new friends on here, cannot wait for the fair that everyone is talking about.

Hope these forums will be around for another ten years, thank you Jeremy.​


----------



## lazuli (Nov 7, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> How do tickets work



YOULL FIND OUT WHEN THE FAIR COMES OK.
or dig around for old tbt fair 2k13 posts.


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 7, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Way to butcher my name fam



You have Java to be kidding me. Jajajaja


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2014)

Almost been here two years. I remember the pre-hype for ACNL...Seven months of hype. Y'all nubs don't know what that was like 

Kind of weird realizing that I've been here this long, and with the forum being around 10 years, it's like, imagine what was going on that long ago.

See y'all in another 10


----------



## lazuli (Nov 7, 2014)

oath2order said:


> See y'all in another 10



in 10 years there gon be a whole new generation of annoying TBT members hhaa.
mayb a new ac game.

dont die TBT
never die

at least not for like another 5 years ok


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 7, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> So what are _you_ celebrating after 10 years of The Bell Tree?  Friendships?  AC villagers?  Collectibles?  Mayhem?  *Post your celebrations in this thread and the best ones will be put in the banner!*



Please consider including the beautiful and heartfelt one written by *Kaiaa *at *post#63*?
It need to be stickied somewhere in HQ or Bulletin so more people can read about it.
Thank you! C:


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow! I share a birthday with tbt!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 7, 2014)

[dons pilgrim hat]
im thankful for all the ig bells ive made thank you all

E:


pumpkins said:


> Wow! I share a birthday with tbt!



s a m e
[goes to profile]
ur young and should not have a tumblr


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 7, 2014)

I just typed this big old message and now it's just gone! That sucks. Oh well, happy 10th birthday TBT! ​


----------



## xanisha (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy 10th birthday TBT. A decade of anything is amazing so congrats and I hope you have many more birthdays<3


----------



## r a t (Nov 7, 2014)

pumpkins said:


> Wow! I share a birthday with tbt!



Me too xD


----------



## Goth (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay this will be fun


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 7, 2014)

happy 10th anniversary everyone!!!! (and thank you chibi for the mention!!!) i love you all <3333333333
and many grats to kaiaa for getting out of that terrible relationship :'3!!! <33333
YAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 7, 2014)

8 more years until she legal 

Happy 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 7, 2014)

I would like to celebrate the community. The things this place has to offer would be nothing without the kindness of the many fabulous members of the community. You're all great!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 7, 2014)

Yaaay x10


----------



## Barbara (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy Founders day! I've only recently started being active here, but it's great here. Looking forward to the Fair & birthday of course.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 7, 2014)

woot woot, happy 10 years TBT <3
This place is amazing, I've made so many friends here, the community is fantastic, there's so many amazing and kind people here. Hope TBT has many more birthdays!. And thank you to Kaiaa, you are amazing for sharing your story.

also fair hype woo


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 7, 2014)

Cant wait to spend my 21st birthday on the 20th year of tbt


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy birthday TBT!! =D


----------



## Megan. (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy 10th anniversary! I'm looking forward to the fair!


----------



## peachesandicecream (Nov 7, 2014)

Im new to belltree but I have gotin alot of my dreamies here! 
I cant wait to do the fair!


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow. A DECADE?! What an achievement!


----------



## peachesandicecream (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating 10 Years of ______
Happiness

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it sad I put the fairs date on my calender xD


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating ten years of being three years old.

Oh wait I'm older than that now


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 7, 2014)

*sniff* That was touching Kaiaa. Good you got out of that relationship.



Shirohibiki said:


> happy 10th anniversary everyone!!!! (and thank you chibi for the mention!!!) i love you all <3333333333
> and many grats to kaiaa for getting out of that terrible relationship :'3!!! <33333
> YAY EVERYONE!!!


<3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Nov 7, 2014)

Happy 10 years! ^^


----------



## roseychuu (Nov 7, 2014)

wow, that's really impressive, happy ten years! i'm sure most of the staff and old users have certainly enjoyed themselves over the years for sticking around this long, even though i've only been here for a few months i already love it :')

also, i'm excited for the tbt fair! it's going to be my first time experiencing it, so i'm certainly looking forward to it!


----------



## Whoosh (Nov 7, 2014)

10 years! That's really awesome!
i no im still a fairly new member to this forum and to animal crossing but i am so happy to be apart of this  you are all truly amazing


----------



## epona (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating 10 Years of bannie

- - - Post Merge - - -

nah for real though i've made some cool friends (super cool friends) and i spend a lot of time here and i'm not exactly in a great place right now (literally not in a good place like where i am is pretty not fun) but i know i've got a really great support system here, love u all especially the lovelies in the irc!!!! 
grats on 10 years jer i dont think ive even been alive for 10 years


----------



## Ashtot (Nov 7, 2014)

The memories I have of this place over the years are pretty cool. Also if any of you want a laugh go look at some of the oldest posts on the forum.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 7, 2014)

Super excited for the fair!
I think what TBT gave to me was a sense of community and friendship between us all. It's jsut a super great website, and I do not regret joining.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

soon TBT will enter the moody teen age.
congrats.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 7, 2014)

WHY THE PIZZA NOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Celebrating Ten Years of Candy Flavored Tears.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 7, 2014)

CELEBRATING 10 YEARS OF SPLATOON


----------



## Barbara (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay! 10 years of pizza! ... But then it changed back to TBT.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating 10 years of friendship <3


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating 10 years of buying collectables


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 7, 2014)

10 years of lurking for m̶a̶r̶s̶h̶a̶l̶ our various dreamies.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

oh right.
ten years of burning my eyeballs **** yeah


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating 10 years of the best,nicest,and most fair site on the internet.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 7, 2014)

o damn 10 years of cool people n cool threads yo


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating how a site I joined on a whim 4 years ago has become one of my favorite places to be on the Internet. This place kicks major ass, and I hope it sees ten more years of such major ass-kickery.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 7, 2014)

I missed free bells dangit.

Oh and congrats Jeremy for ten years of hard labor in the NSider Prison Camps!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 7, 2014)

Brad said:


> Celebrating how a site I joined on a whim 4 years ago has become one of my favorite places to be on the Internet. This place kicks major ass, and I hope it sees ten more years of such major ass-kickery.



10 years of damn red chickens


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating 10 years of breaking legs


----------



## Isabella (Nov 7, 2014)

glad this place was made 10 years ago :') also can't wait for the fair!


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2014)

Javocado said:


> 10 years of damn red chickens



10 years of lol


----------



## IslandGuy (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Gandalf (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating 10 years of procrastinating (seriously I have an exam monday what am I doing here)


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 7, 2014)

This^^ I still maintain my grades by not sleeping till like 3 am lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 7, 2014)

10 years of a place to escape to when the real world is being a big poop!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 7, 2014)

Celebrating Ten Years of Jubs.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations TBT!

Here's to another 10 more years!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 8, 2014)

TBT is celebrating 10 years of Jeremy TINAAA


----------



## Princess (Nov 8, 2014)

celebrating 10 years of when am i ever going to get off this site

- - - Post Merge - - -

celebrating 10 years of I'm serious I've spent my entire teenage life here

- - - Post Merge - - -

celebrating 10 years of raising jubs


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2014)

does this mean jubs is a 10 yr old


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

pumpkins said:


> does this mean jubs is a 10 yr old



Nah he is just a fluffy round thing with orange feet.

anyways, looking forward if we have a fair this year since then I can probably participate more


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 8, 2014)

Celebrating 10 Years of...... Meee!

No for real a year older and tbt would be the same age as me .


----------



## Caleb (Nov 8, 2014)

Holy hell I've been a member here for 6 years.  A lot has changed since i first joined this site..


----------



## CozyKitsune (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay ^-^


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 8, 2014)

yasssssss the fair is back!!!


----------



## Coach (Nov 8, 2014)

*Uses my party popper* Yay fair!

Oh, and please add an orange feather to screw over people who have been working on their feather order being like a rainbow.


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 8, 2014)

happy founders day y'all!


----------



## Locket (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow. I'm older by 6 months!

I can't wait for the fair since I've never seen it before!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 8, 2014)

So hyped for the fair. It should be called a birthday party. Why not birthday party? WHY NOT BIRTHDAY PARTY?!


----------



## Locket (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> So hyped for the fair. It should be called a birthday party. Why not birthday party? WHY NOT BIRTHDAY PARTY?!



It's a website?


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, I'm so excited for the fair! Sounds really fun ☺


----------



## Ashtot (Nov 9, 2014)

Brad said:


> Celebrating how a site I joined on a whim 4 years ago has become one of my favorite places to be on the Internet. This place kicks major ass, and I hope it sees ten more years of such major ass-kickery.



Brad you're too good.


----------



## AobaCake (Nov 9, 2014)

Celebrating 10 Years of beautiful people.


----------



## Ryoshiko (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow that is a super long time, I guess that goes to show how awesome animal crossing is though. Congrats!


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 10, 2014)

it seems like this site hasn't been around for like 4 years
never mind 10 years jfc


----------



## Laurina (Nov 10, 2014)

Congratulations on ten years! Thank you Jeremy and past/current staff members for all the hard work and dedication. I really enjoyed the TBT Fair last year, so I'm excited to see what you all come up with this year.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> Congratulations on ten years! Thank you Jeremy and past/current staff members for all the hard work and dedication. I really enjoyed the TBT Fair last year, so I'm excited to see what you all come up with this year.



da hell have you been

gurl haven't seen you in forever


----------



## Laurina (Nov 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> da hell have you been
> 
> gurl haven't seen you in forever



Shhh, it's okay. I'm back now


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 11, 2014)

It's pretty awesome that the forum survived 10 years so far. Maybe it'll outlive me. 

Celebrating 10 years of a forum of fabulous people.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 12, 2014)

Haha, wow. That sure happened fast. Happy 10 years to this ol' joint!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 12, 2014)

Grawr said:


> Haha, wow. That sure happened fast. Happy 10 years to this ol' joint!



OMG it's the famous Grawr of the Grawr fan club!

S-senpai! Pls notice me!

I know I already posted in here, but I'd actually like to add something on to that:

I'm kind of glad that Mafia was started here.
I have some good memories playing that game.
Even if all I've done so far is get a really small amount better and then have been getting progressively worse


----------



## Grawr (Nov 12, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> OMG it's the famous Grawr of the Grawr fan club!
> 
> S-senpai! Pls notice me!
> 
> ...



Ha, you're one of the increasingly few folks here that remembers all that.


----------



## leenaby (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow 10 years? That's awesome! Well, I'm truly happy that you guys have come so far! Congratulations on how far you come as well! Thank you for this forum! ^_^


----------



## AndyB (Nov 13, 2014)

It's hard to imagine that I've been a member for 8 years. I've found friends, memories, all through this one game. 
I'm not so active, but I'd like to think there's always room for me back in..


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 13, 2014)

this is p neat
happy birthday tbt
happy fair
what a wonderful time. i just have one question. do we get free food?


----------



## Ashtot (Nov 13, 2014)

AndyB said:


> It's hard to imagine that I've been a member for 8 years. I've found friends, memories, all through this one game.
> I'm not so active, but I'd like to think there's always room for me back in..



I love you.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

AndyB said:


> It's hard to imagine that I've been a member for 8 years. I've found friends, memories, all through this one game.
> I'm not so active, but I'd like to think there's always room for me back in..



A great team is made up of not only rookies and young talent, but also of old geezer veterans like us.

Or something.


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 14, 2014)

Grawr said:


> A great team is made up of not only rookies and young talent, but also of old geezer veterans like us.
> 
> Or something.



I giggled when I read your nintendo ID.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Nov 15, 2014)

Happy 10th anniversary TBT!


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 15, 2014)

Grawr said:


> A great team is made up of not only rookies and young talent, but also of old geezer veterans like us.
> 
> Or something.



I agree with this


----------



## TamaMushroom (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm so happy that there was a forum ten years ago for Animal Crossing that means that there were other people around that like(d) what i like(d). 

Celebrating 10 Years of ________
*Memories*


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 15, 2014)

*facebook voice* hbd


----------



## Calidrifter (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like I joined at the right time.  Hope to be here for the next ten.  Congrats!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 24, 2014)

All it takes is one thing in common to bring a group of great people together.  Thank you to those individuals who put their blood, sweat and gaming skills into making a wonderful Forum.  This was my go to place to get rid of Katie!!


----------



## Lock (Nov 28, 2014)

Celebrating 10 years of Kabuki mayhem!

Thanks to tbt I got to keep kabuki in all my AC towns! Couldn't have done it without you guys.


----------



## Zedark (Nov 28, 2014)

So I left TBT a couple months ago as i was taking a bit of a break from everything but i cabn't think of a better time to return to animal crossing and TBT. Happy birthday!


----------



## mayoroflondon (Nov 28, 2014)

i joined at the right time!  congrats on ten years TBT!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 29, 2014)

Yaaayy happy birthday tbt (even though its a month early  )


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 29, 2014)

woAh a decade. Back when the ol' colonial internet existed.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 29, 2014)

Yay~ Happy 10 years of Bell Tree, and TBT fair~!


----------



## Pnixie (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree !


----------



## matt (Nov 29, 2014)

When does the fair start in English time?


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 29, 2014)

matt said:


> When does the fair start in English time?



When you see the announcement


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy 10th birthday Jubs


----------



## LilD (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats on 10 years TBT 

Really looking forward to what you guys have in store for us..
Thank you!

Ooo the tickets section under post count...so excite.so close!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Nov 29, 2014)

Omg the hype, can't wait!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy ten years TBT!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 29, 2014)

Callaway said:


> Happy ten years TBT!



Ouch, that cork hit me


----------



## Meadows (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't see the fair


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

Wendy Marvell said:


> I don't see the fair



It happens tonight.


----------



## Meadows (Nov 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> It happens tonight.



oh yay thank you


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy birthday TBT. c:
Can't wait to get tickets!


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Ten Years, TBT! c;


----------



## kassie (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy 10 years, TBT


----------



## GhulehGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy 10th birthday, TBT!! Yaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Nov 29, 2014)

happy 10 years tbt! ​


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 29, 2014)

HAPPY 10 YEATS TBT!!!!!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday, TBT!


----------



## Meadows (Nov 29, 2014)

how many more hours until the fair?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 29, 2014)

Wendy Marvell said:


> how many more hours until the fair?



Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2014)

Nearly 6 years I've been here, gee wiz

Congrats on 10 years, Jerbear


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 29, 2014)

In response to the question in Thread introduction ... Posting what I have gained from the forum:
I have been an Animal Crossing Addict from the beginning and played on every platform (now on my 3DSxl) What I love about this forum is that it opened up the game even wider, adding to my gaming pleasure ... I love the friendships I have cultivated on this forum, trading in the Marketplaces, enjoyed giving and receiving items ... love, love love the Collectibles!!! Belltree is a big part of my daily routine (good or bad  lol) 
so Happy Ten Years!!! and many more!
(?`•.•??) (?`•.•??) 
*`•.?(?`•.•??)?.•? ♥ 
☆ ♥ `•.?.•? ♥ ? ☆.??.•??`♥ The Pennifer


----------



## lazuli (Nov 29, 2014)

_[vibrates excitedly]_
i forgot about the fair until like. 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Meadows (Nov 29, 2014)

computertrash said:


> _[vibrates excitedly]_
> i forgot about the fair until like. 10 minutes ago.



how many more hours, it's 8:18 pm lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2014)

Wendy Marvell said:


> how many more hours, it's 8:18 pm lol



That's only like two minutes in Admin time.


----------



## Goth (Nov 29, 2014)

can't wait for it


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats on 10 years. : ) I've only been a part of everything here for a few months, but this forum is quite amazing to be a part of.


----------



## Chiana (Nov 29, 2014)

10 years is awesome.  I am a more recent joiner, but picked this one from among many AC forums out there and have thoroughly enjoyed my time here.

The fair sounds like fun.  Where can it be found?


----------



## Amyy (Nov 29, 2014)

Congratulations on ten years! I look forward to the fair c:


----------



## Meadows (Nov 29, 2014)

Chiana said:


> 10 years is awesome.  I am a more recent joiner, but picked this one from among many AC forums out there and have thoroughly enjoyed my time here.
> 
> The fair sounds like fun.  Where can it be found?



it can't be found yet due to the fact the mods are keep saying it will be tonight but chances are they won't put it up until 3 am like everything else...


----------



## Chiana (Nov 30, 2014)

Wendy Marvell said:


> it can't be found yet due to the fact the mods are keep saying it will be tonight but chances are they won't put it up until 3 am like everything else...



Okay, thanks.  I was afraid of missing the big event.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2014)

Gnome said:


> Nearly 6 years I've been here, gee wiz
> 
> Congrats on 10 years, Jerbear



wtf since when did i join before you


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 29, 2014)

10 years is certainly a big accomplishment!


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

Wait, so this place has been around for 10 years and I literally just found about it today?



*sigh*

Dumb internets.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2014)

KeybladePony said:


> Wait, so this place has been around for 10 years and I literally just found about it today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From our oldest member to our newest member, welcome!


----------



## Silversea (Dec 30, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Post your celebrations in this thread and the best ones will be put in the banner!



10 YEARS OF JUBS MYSTERIES pls.

And congratulations on the 10 years, may it live 10 more. And perhaps 10 more the next decade. And the next decade. And the next decade...and the next decade.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2014)

Silversea said:


> 10 YEARS OF JUBS MYSTERIES pls.
> 
> And congratulations on the 10 years, may it live 10 more. And perhaps 10 more the next decade. And the next decade. And the next decade...and the next decade.



inb4 TBT 100 year anniversary in 2104.

I'll be 111. I'll be alive.


----------



## MayorMina (Dec 30, 2014)

Silversea said:


> 10 YEARS OF JUBS MYSTERIES pls.
> 
> And congratulations on the 10 years, may it live 10 more. And perhaps 10 more the next decade. And the next decade. And the next decade...and the next decade.



This reminds me of SpongeBob. xD


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2014)

Just something I found interesting from a very old thread. (*do not post in this old thread that's nercoing.*)



Justin said:


> I've been a member here for about a week now and I think that this a great place to be a member at!!
> 
> I shell stay here for a long time!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Little did he know XD


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Just something I found interesting from a very old thread. (*do not post in this old thread that's nercoing.*)
> 
> 
> 
> Little did he know XD



That is horrifying.

I shell stay here for another week!


----------



## sej (Dec 30, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Just something I found interesting from a very old thread. (*do not post in this old thread that's nercoing.*)
> 
> 
> 
> Little did he know XD


Omg aha that's hilarious xD


----------



## Silversea (Dec 30, 2014)

Justin said:


> That is horrifying.
> 
> I shell stay here for another week!



I think we are one step closer to solving the mystery of Jubs.


----------

